

The difference between simplicity and minimalism - seles
http://charliebroadway.blogspot.com/2013/01/the-difference-between-simplicity-and.html

======
figurify
It's a lot like coding... YAGNI and KISS are the first things i teach new
coders. Otherwise the burden they carry gets heavier and heavier as they add
new languages or technologies to their arsenal. You wouldn't believe how many
people lack this very simplistic understanding!

